# Nur innerhalb des regex-Match ersetzen



## TSH (27. Jul 2012)

Hi,

ich habe einen umfangreichen String text. Mit einem regex suche ich nach dem Pattern {@link org.domain.this.is.my.class }. Innerhalb jedes Matches, möchte ich "." durch ":" ersetzen. 

Der Code hier liefert fast das gewünschte. Allerdings werden die Punkte durch : ersetzt und dann der entsprechende Ausdruck "org.domain.this.is.my.class" im *ganzen* Text ersetze, auch außerhalb des {@link ... } Patterns. I weiss, dass Zeile 7 das Problem ist. Allerdings kenne ich nicht die Lösung :-( Freue mich über jeden Tipp!


```
Pattern pattern = Pattern.compile("\\{@link (.*?)}");
Matcher matcher = pattern.matcher(text);
boolean moreOccurences = matcher.find();
while (moreOccurences) {
    String origString = matcher.group(1);
    String replString = matcher.group(1).replace(".", ":");
    text = text.replace(origString, replString);
    moreOccurences = matcher.find();
}
```


----------



## Mujahiddin (27. Jul 2012)

TSH hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe einen umfangreichen String text. Mit einem regex suche ich nach dem Pattern {@link org.domain.this.is.my.class }. Innerhalb jedes Matches, möchte ich "." durch ":" ersetzen.
> 
> ...



Fehlt in Zeile 1 nicht "\\" vor "}"?

E: der gesamte Ausdruck muss lauten:
Pattern.compile("(\\{@link .*?\\})");
Die catching group, die nur auf den Link ausgerichtet ist, lässt bei der Methode 
	
	
	
	





```
text.replace
```
 alle Strings in 
	
	
	
	





```
text
```
 ersetzen.


----------



## TSH (27. Jul 2012)

OK, das mit dem Ausdruck hab ich verstanden. Aber den letzten Satz leider nicht. Hast Du einen Tipp, wie ich innerhalb von text nur innerhalb der jeweiligen group ersetze?


----------



## Mujahiddin (27. Jul 2012)

TSH hat gesagt.:


> OK, das mit dem Ausdruck hab ich verstanden. Aber den letzten Satz leider nicht. Hast Du einen Tipp, wie ich innerhalb von text nur innerhalb der jeweiligen group ersetze?



Macht das der Code nicht?
Gib am besten mal einen Beispielstext und was rauskommt und was rauskommen soll.
Die momentane Version ersetzt jeden Punkt in 
	
	
	
	





```
{@link .*?}
```
 mit einem Doppelpunkt. Oder nicht?


----------



## TSH (27. Jul 2012)

Mujahiddin hat gesagt.:


> Die momentane Version ersetzt jeden Punkt in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Folgendes Beispiel:

"Klasse org.domain.x hat den Link {@link org.domain.x}."

Gematched wird nur der 2. Teil. Dann aber *jedes* Vorkommen im gesamten Text ausgetauscht. Beim ersten soll aber alles beim alten bleiben.


----------



## Werzi2001 (27. Jul 2012)

Meines Wissens nach lässt sich ein "Nur innerhalb eines Matches ersetzen" mit RegExp alleine nicht formulieren und muss normalerweise mit Programmlogiken umgesetzt werden. In deinem Fall sollte es aber eigentlich reichen wenn du deine 7. Zeile durch folgendes ersetzt:

```
text = text.replace(matcher.group(), "{@link " + replString + "}");
```

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Mujahiddin (27. Jul 2012)

@OP:
Mein Code soll ja genau das verhindern.
In deinem Code hast du folgende Regex:

```
\\{@link (.*?)\\}
```
Dort ist die Catching Group *nach* {@link und vor }. Das bedeutet. dein 
	
	
	
	





```
matcher.group()
```
 liefert den Link und *nur* den Link.
Wenn du aber folgende Regex anwendest:

```
(\\{@link .*?\\})
```
dann nimmt er *alles* in die Group, also liefert 
	
	
	
	





```
matcher.group()
```
 den link und die benötigte Bedingung, um die Punkte zu ersetzen. Also bleibt der Rest von 
	
	
	
	





```
text
```
 unberührt.

@über mir: Das ist redundant und sollte vermieden werden.

E: Zur Veranschaulichung ein Beispiel:

Es sei der String 
	
	
	
	





```
Klasse org.domain.x hat den Link {@link org.domain.x}.
```
Mit Regex1 macht er folgende Schritte:

```
String origString = matcher.group(1); // "org.domain.x"
String replString = matcher.group(1).replace(".", ":"); // "org.domain.x" -> "org:domain:x" (überall!)
```
Regex2:

```
String origString = matcher.group(1); // "{@link org.domain.x}"
String replString = matcher.group(1).replace(".", ":"); // "{@link org.domain.x}" -> "{@link org:domain:x}"
```


----------



## TSH (27. Jul 2012)

Danke Euch beiden! Das hier tut's nun:

```
Pattern pattern = Pattern.compile("(\\{@link .*?\\})");
		Matcher matcher = pattern.matcher(text);
		boolean moreOccurences = matcher.find();
		while (moreOccurences) {
			String origString = matcher.group();
			String replString = matcher.group().replace(".", ":");
			text = text.replace(origString, replString);
			moreOccurences = matcher.find();
		}
```


----------



## Werzi2001 (27. Jul 2012)

@Mujahiddin:
Ja stimmt ist redundant. Allerdings braucht es die Capturing Group in diesem Fall gar nicht, da sowieso der komplette Treffer verwendet werden soll. Es kann also einfach ".group()" oder ".group(0)" verwendet werden.

```
String origString = matcher.group();
String replString = matcher.group().replace(".", ":");
text = text.replace(origString, replString);
```

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Mujahiddin (27. Jul 2012)

Werzi2001 hat gesagt.:


> @Mujahiddin:
> Ja stimmt ist redundant. Allerdings braucht es die Capturing Group in diesem Fall gar nicht, da sowieso der komplette Treffer verwendet werden soll. Es kann also einfach ".group()" oder ".group(0)" verwendet werden.
> 
> ```
> ...



Stimmt, man lernt immer dazu!

Was mir noch auffällt: Besser wäre auch 
	
	
	
	





```
String replString = origString.replace(".", ":");
```
 statt 
	
	
	
	





```
String replString = matcher.group().replace(".", ":");
```


----------

